# Post storm fishing



## gnappi (Sep 27, 2017)

So far fishing is not good. 

The water conditions have deteriorated. The water is dark and dirty, and levels have dropped severely and I think this is forcing bait fish out of the shallows into deeper water making feeding easier for larger fish.

I've caught and released a couple of 10"-12" LMB's, my gf's son landed a small snake head and a decent sized bass, but over several days of fishing it's got a long way to go.

Anyone here in storm affected areas seeing the same slow fishing or an improvement?


----------



## .Mike (Sep 27, 2017)

We didn't get a direct hit or anything, but we got a decent amount of surge. It was enough to churn up our water, and push the fish out to the ocean.

Right now, fishing stinks. Nobody in the area is catching much in the areas where we fish.

We fish the tidal creeks... redfish, trout, flounder. In three trips out since the storm, we have caught a single keeper, a 17" flounder that my wife caught.

We'll be trying again this weekend, and I hope it picks up.


----------



## gnappi (Sep 29, 2017)

Well, even with the trees down all over the banks and the junk in the dirty water, today was a good one. A nice 20" or so took my lure, and I missed a couple. Tough shoreline fishing with so much tree debris in the water and on the banks. Funny, all the larger LMB's I've caught this year were skinny, while the Peacocks have been fat.


----------



## handyandy (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice bass dang skinny though like you said almost looks starved lol.


----------



## gnappi (Oct 14, 2017)

handyandy said:


> Nice bass dang skinny though like you said almost looks starved lol.



Yeah, these peacocks were caught in the same waters, and roughly the same size as the LMB. Weird.


----------

